# Librairie Graphique en C pour Mac



## Illusion3d (10 Novembre 2003)

Je programme en C avec Xcode (Carbon) et je souhaite faire un prog qui génère des graphiques très simples : un cercle, un rectangle, des droites... dans une fenêtre graphique.

Je me suis renseigné sur Quartz, mais je trouve cela très compliqué.

Si quelqu'un connait une librairie graphique basée sur Quartz qui fasse quelquechose du genre : DessineRectangle(xo,yo,largeur, longueur); qui dessine dans une fenêtre graphique un rectangle. De même pour du texte, des cercles, des disques...

Je sais que tout ceci est faisable avec Quartz.

Ou si quelqu'un peu me donner cet exemple de fonction DessineRectangle() avec l'ouverture de la fenêtre graphique, son initialisation, les appels aux librairies nécessaires... le dessin d'un rectangle, la fermeture de la fenêtre... 


Merci d'avance.

Laurent


----------



## Didier Guillion (10 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Tu pourrait peut etre partir d'un exemple fourni avec le developer CD, genre l'exemple "carbon/Clockview"

Ceci te montrera comment creer une fenetre et y acceder graphiquement ainsi que la gestion elementaire des evenements.

Ensuite toutes les primitives graphiques QuickDraw sont toujours accessibles sur X:
http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Carbon/Reference/QuickDraw_Manager/index.html

Cordialement


----------



## Illusion3d (11 Novembre 2003)

Certes, mais c'est tout de même très compliqué (cela me demanderai peut-etre 10 heures d'apprentissage voire plus) et un temps de programmation beaucoup trop long.

Ce que je recherche en fait, c'est une librairie maison basée sur quickdraw ou quartz très simple d'utilisation.

Du genre : Initialisation_graphique (xmin,ymin,xmax, ymax, couleur); qui m'ouvre une fenêtre de la taille demandée et de la couleur demandée.

Ensuite des fonctions qui créent très simplement un rectangle, un cercle, un disque, un trait.... du texte...

Je cherche la simplicité, pas des possibilités offertes très poussées.


Merci  

Laurent


----------



## Didier Guillion (12 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

Ce que tu demande, c'est pour moi, le QuickDraw :
NewCWindow ouvre une fenetre
FrameRect trace un rectangle
FrameOval trace un cercle
etc...

Ce qui est tres basique mais efficace.

L'exemple que je te donnait (mais tu peut partir d'un autre), met en place tout ce qui est necessaire pour gerer une application : menu, fenetre, evenements, etc.

Il te suffirait de remplacer l'affichage de l'horloge par ce que tu veut.

Alors je suis désolé, pour l'instant, je ne vois pas plus simple...

Cordialement


----------

